# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Настоящие имена звезд российской эстрады

## Irina

Звезды часто не любят свои настоящие имена и фамилии, потому что они не являются стильными и красивыми. И тогда представители шоу-бизнеса берут себе псевдонимы, которые приклеиваются к ним на все жизнь, а настоящая фамилия уходит в тень, как будто ее и не существует.

Часто говорится «меняя имя, меняешь судьбу». Можно проследить насколько имя соответствует  образу актера или певца, проанализировав их настоящее и прошлое имя… Такую цель поставили перед собой корреспонденты АиФ. Вот, что из этого получилось.

Итак, Наташа Королева  до сцены имела имя Наташа Порывай. Знаменитая Валерия была Аллой Перфиловой. Вика Жукова превратилась в Вику Цыганову.  Андрей Клементьев превратился в  Андрея Губина.

Иногда достаточно поменять только одну букву в имени и фамилии, как это Аркадий Укупник, который был когда-то Окупником.  Александр Барыкин  поменял вторую букву в фамилии, т.к. слыл раньше Александром Бырыкиным. А София Ротару имела непрезентабельную фамилию  Ротарь.

Чаще всего фамилию своему подопечному меняет продюсер. Дима Билан получил свое нынешнее имя от Юрию Айзеншпису, которому не понравилось прошлое имя певца - Виктор Белан.

Но все-таки новые имена  звезд звучат намного лучше, чем прошлые. Судите сами: секс-символ Жанна Фриске является обладательницей фамилии Копылова!  Алена Апина звалась раньше Аленой Левочкиной. Нежная Анжелика Варум в обычной жизни, просто Маша. А знаменитый Сергей Лемох - Сергей Огурцов. Богдан Титомиром изменился немного, раньше он был Олегом Титоренко.

Телеведущая Маша Малиновская на самом деле Маша Садкова. Народная Надежда Бабкина и вовсе была Надеждой Заседателевой. Слезы миллионов поклонниц Юры Шатунова были обращены, на самом деле,  к некоему Юрию Шатько. Влад Сташевский был раньше  Вячеславом Твердохлебовым. Лариса Долина – тоже бренд, т.к. ранее это была Лариса Мячинская. Ветераншу российской эстрады Машу Распутину зовут Аллой Агеевой.

Очень много на эстраде певиц с одним именем. Линда – это Светлана Гейман, Максим - Марина Амбросимова, Глюкоза - Наташа Ионова-Чистякова,  Жасмин - Сара Семендуева.

Лада Дэнс на самом деле Лада Волкова, а когда-то беззубый Шура был обладателем фамилии Медведев. Ветеран сцены Лев Лещенко был Львом Лещевым, а его коллегу Стас Намин – Анастасом Микояном.
«Эфирная» девица-красавица Тутта Ларсен слыла раньше Татьяной Романенко, а Ксения Стриж – Ксенией Волынцевой.

Авраама Руссо обладатель настоящего имени Апрахам Ипджиян, а вот  Азиза  - Азиза Мухамедова. Если  обожаете Витаса, то, значит, все мысли направляются к  Виталию Грачёву.

newsliga.ru

----------

